# "Cello" Short Film Shot With the Canon EOS 7D Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2014)

```
<p>Canon USA has posted a short film shot entirely with the Canon EOS 7D Mark II and a bunch of different Canon EF and EF-S lenses.</p>
<p>There’s one feature pointed out by The Digital Picture that looks to be a great feature for videographers:</p>
<p><em>“While Movie Servo AF isn’t exactly new, the EOS 7D Mark II brings a very important feature to the party – the ability to customize focus speed and responsiveness while shooting video. Take a look at the focus pull at the 2:13 mark; it’s absolutely beautiful. The ability to slow down the camera’s focus transition allowed for a very natural-looking focus pull.”</em></p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/1OtXB3bH5i4?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=11691" target="_blank">TDP</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## captainkanji (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

Very well done. I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## TeT (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

Very nice, very good still pulls as well at the end.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*


The ability to customize focus speed is a nice feature, which they have crippled by not having a touch screen. Or swivel screen for that matter.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



Khnnielsen said:


> The ability to customize focus speed is a nice feature, which they have crippled by not having a touch screen. Or swivel screen for that matter.



Very odd indeed. They improve one parameter, but then take away the critical touch screen to control it all and force you to stop AF and move a joystick around which shakes the video. ??? Maybe on a Hollywood level video rig it will resist any shaking but....


----------



## gary (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

Great piece, come on Canon Rumors, 'Chello' really!!!


----------



## Frage (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

This video is not new anymore, right?

How should the user choose where to focus in the frame while capturing video?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

"Chello"?


----------



## SoullessPolack (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

OMG THEY MISSPELLED A WORD!!!!

I'll comment on the actual video, because I presume that's what the post is about, rather than perfect accuracy of the English language.

That video was really well done, somewhat classy, and it shows how wonderful that focus setting is. Clearly, there's better options out there if you need absolutely perfect focus pull that are more interactive and customizable, but you have to remember this is on a sub-$2000 camera whose main purpose is stills photography. Not bad Canon, not bad at all.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



Mitch.Conner said:


> "Chello"?




Cello


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



SoullessPolack said:


> OMG THEY MISSPELLED A WORD!!!!



I was merely curious if it was intentionally spelled that way because I didn't see a [sic].

Your flip out is unwarranted.


----------



## eLroberto (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

I have no idea what this is meant to be. Feels a little bit weird to be honest. Not the best promotion video I have seen so far.

Kind regards


----------



## Khnnielsen (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



SoullessPolack said:


> OMG THEY MISSPELLED A WORD!!!!
> 
> I'll comment on the actual video, because I presume that's what the post is about, rather than perfect accuracy of the English language.
> 
> That video was really well done, somewhat classy, and it shows how wonderful that focus setting is. Clearly, there's better options out there if you need absolutely perfect focus pull that are more interactive and customizable, but you have to remember this is on a sub-$2000 camera whose main purpose is stills photography. Not bad Canon, not bad at all.



Just a note - you want the most interactive and customizable focus pull money can buy? He is called a camera assistent.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

Nice video, but I agree that lack of touchscreen was a missed opportunity for this camera. It bodes well for the 80D, next rebel, or next EOS-M though.


----------



## Scott_T (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

Is the lack of a touchscreen an opportunity to sell an aftermarket touchscreen monitor for videographers? Would the USB port provide an interface to allow this?

As someone who has ordered a 7D mkII and who will probably not use video much (if at all) I'm happy not to pay extra for the touch screen and software to be built into my camera.

Can't wait to get my hands on the camera!

Scott.


----------



## pprestel (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

Wonderful video, but you need a lot of money and time to make it happen....


----------



## Besisika (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



Scott_T said:


> Is the lack of a touchscreen an opportunity to sell an aftermarket touchscreen monitor for videographers? Would the USB port provide an interface to allow this?
> 
> As someone who has ordered a 7D mkII and who will probably not use video much (if at all) I'm happy not to pay extra for the touch screen and software to be built into my camera.
> 
> ...


I would use a camranger or a DSLR controller along with a tablet if dual pixes is introduced on the next full frame. That screen is still too small, and touching the camera may introduce additional shake (unless you don't care).
This is why I am not screaming about the lack of touch screen and swivel. I wouldn't use them if I had them; just like pop-up flash.
Others need them, I understand.
I just assume that there must be reasons why they didn't put it. Maybe extra cost + additional software indeed are two of the reasons.


----------



## steliosk (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*

This is why i love Canon
- color
- lenses
- DPAF

However the 80D with touch and flip screen plus the 60fps will be an ideal piece of hardware for video makers.
Its clear that 7D 2 aims most to photographers who need high speed burst and telephoto lenses x 1.6

Great video though


----------



## studio1972 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



Besisika said:


> Scott_T said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lack of a touchscreen an opportunity to sell an aftermarket touchscreen monitor for videographers? Would the USB port provide an interface to allow this?
> ...



The 70d has it though, so the software already exists, and the parts can't cost too much as the 70d is cheaper than the 7d2.


----------



## pwp (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Khnnielsen said:
> 
> 
> > The ability to customize focus speed is a nice feature, which they have crippled by not having a touch screen. Or swivel screen for that matter.
> ...



The lamented, missing touchscreen couldn't have added more than a few dollars. I shoot video now with the Panasonic GH4 and the efficient operation of that camera would be hugely reduced were it not for the excellent touchscreen. If it were a toss-up between touch-screen and flip-out screen, I'd have touch screen every single time. My other touch-screen camera is the cool little SL1/100D. The touch screen functionality is brilliant, not as classy as the Panasonic, but brilliant nevertheless. 

In spite of this curious missed opportunity by Canon, I'll still be one of the first in line for a 7DII, primarily as a replacement for my over-worked 1D MkIV.

Back on topic, the cello video is an interesting glimpse of the 7DII's potential.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: \*



Besisika said:


> I would use a Camranger or a DSLR controller along with a tablet if dual pixes is introduced on the next full frame. That screen is still too small, and touching the camera may introduce additional shake (unless you don't care).
> This is why I am not screaming about the lack of touch screen and swivel. I wouldn't use them if I had them; just like pop-up flash.



Yep, Camrangers are a great shooting companion for just about any sort of project. Every home should have one! 

I felt much the same as you about small touchscreens until I started shooting with the Panasonic GH4. This camera completely changed my viewpoint on touch screens. When it's as well implemented as the GH4 screen, you'd never ever go back.

Much of the time I shoot the GH4 on a rig with a lightweight HDMI external 7 inch monitor. I'm watching the external monitor while making changes on the touchscreen. When you're on a tripod, with a subtle touch, the touchscreen is sensitive enough to not introduce shake. Mostly I use the touch screen between shots to make quick adjustments.

-pw


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

I wish they had the lens info like in this video on other sample videos, like the ones for the 5D3. I seem more interested in their choice of lenses than anything else for whatever reason.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



pwp said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > I would use a Camranger or a DSLR controller along with a tablet if dual pixes is introduced on the next full frame. That screen is still too small, and touching the camera may introduce additional shake (unless you don't care).
> ...


Good to know, thanks for sharing.
I don't use a rig, I use tripod with 5D MK iii and a monopod with 1DX. But if I decide to use a rig someday, I will try your method, rig and glidecam are ok to have (or even meant to) some shakiness.
For now, I still don't see the need for them on a 7D. In my mind, this is an APSC photo-oriented work-horse and video is far from its priority. It should focus on sport and wildlife shooters. Within the last 2 years I droped my 1DX 5 times when shooting sports, once on a hockey ice and in my mind 7D is the APSC-version of 1DX. Should be tough as a tank - no need for any swiving thing.
When they introduce the dual pixel on a full frame (6D or 5D), I see a clear use for the guy on a tripod, but most of the time still with a Camranger-type of device. 
Nevertheless, I wouldn't mind having a touch screen for lightweight travel, especially that you put it that way. I admit, I use an HDMI monitor before but have never tried a touchscreen-based DSLR with it.
Again, thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## CaptainZero (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

I don't understand why so many people are fixed on touch screen, and swivel screen. Personally, I don't want either. I use buttons while looking through the viewfinder, and have only had terrible experiances when trying to view any screen with bright sunlight. 

I think most videographers use something similar to this, so they can see the screen. Flip wouldn't matter, and neither would touch. 

Of course, I could be wrong 8)


----------



## JoeDavid (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

I think one of the other posts eluded to the fact that this is not a new video. It was on some of the other Canon sites from day 1. The sad thing is that Canon USA is so screwed up that they just got around to posting it.


----------



## notsosem (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/eos_7dmkii_feature_gallery

Just putting this out there. Go to the middle part of the page, you should be able to find how they actually use the new features. The video is titled "Making of the Cello" so I don't know who really screwed up the spelling.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

Am I the only one who tilted their head and thought that this was an odd little video?

Well executed though.

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## leGreve (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

Funny how the review brings out the "soft focus transition" because the 7D now has a build in focus pull...... something that Magic Lantern made available quite some time ago. I wonder if Canon bought some of the ideas.....


----------



## Khnnielsen (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



CaptainZero said:


> I don't understand why so many people are fixed on touch screen, and swivel screen. Personally, I don't want either. I use buttons while looking through the viewfinder, and have only had terrible experiances when trying to view any screen with bright sunlight.
> 
> I think most videographers use something similar to this, so they can see the screen. Flip wouldn't matter, and neither would touch.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong 8)



First of all the obvious - there is few or very little video cameras out there with a fixed screen. It takes away a ton of flexibility, that your face have to be level with the camera to see any thing. Also - when you are doing handheld shots, your compositions can get pretty stale and boring, if you can only shoot from shoulder height.

But of course all this doesn't matter if you buy an seperate EVF.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Khnnielsen said:


> CaptainZero said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why so many people are fixed on touch screen, and swivel screen. Personally, I don't want either. I use buttons while looking through the viewfinder, and have only had terrible experiances when trying to view any screen with bright sunlight.
> ...



A part of me thinks that Canon hasn't put touch screens, or even swivel/tilt/flip screens on their higher end gear because they don't want to do so this early in an effort to keep us paying for tiny improvements.

Another part of me thinks though that maybe they really do have a totally legit reason, like durability or weather sealing, or something.


----------



## mustafa (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

Is that cello full-frame or crop-sensor?


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

The image is somehow identical to the 5D mk III, it feels like they actually spent some time making it so identical for the 7D to be a mk III B camera. Even almost similar low-light performance (in video mode). 

It's a good image and many great filmmakers are using the 5D, but there are better video images out there, mainly Nikon's D5300, D750. The sony A7s is sharper but exhibits unusable colour clipping issue and weird colours, plus that rolling shutter issue, and the Gh4. Is sharper but has a smaller-sensor aesthetic and markedly worse lowlight performance. The 7D mk II is a good video competetor. No headline-grabbing features but complete and no weird issues.


----------



## RobD (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

Deeply unimpressed. While the low light performance is obviously great, there's no improvement in detail in the daylight scenes, it's still got the same soft DSLR look we've seen from Canon since 2008. Yes, it's fine if you're still using a 5D3 and you want a second cam, but it brings nothing new to the party. I can't see anyone buying this camera just for video, like they did with previous models. None of this is really surprising of course. We'll see if the 5d4 pulls its weight, if not many of us video guys will be moving on. Shame.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Khnnielsen said:


> The ability to customize focus speed is a nice feature, which they have crippled by not having a touch screen. Or swivel screen for that matter.



It is irrelevant anyway. The 7D2 is obviously designed as a pure stills camera with some video tools tossed in as an afterthought. If someone wanted a real hybrid camera they would look elsewhere. The 7D2 is not up to the task for that.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Besisika said:


> Scott_T said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lack of a touchscreen an opportunity to sell an aftermarket touchscreen monitor for videographers? Would the USB port provide an interface to allow this?
> ...



No, the real reason is cluelessness


----------



## Tugela (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Besisika said:


> Scott_T said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lack of a touchscreen an opportunity to sell an aftermarket touchscreen monitor for videographers? Would the USB port provide an interface to allow this?
> ...



Most camcorders, which are dedicated to video, have touch screens. There is a reason for this.

As for shake, you have to be able to have some way to change focus points dynamically, a touch screen is by far the most secure way to do it. Without one you are left with pushing buttons and hoping to get lucky, or physically moving the camera, neither of which is remotely satisfactory.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Mitch.Conner said:


> Khnnielsen said:
> 
> 
> > CaptainZero said:
> ...



No, the reason is because they don't care about video on these cameras. The video function that is included is just a bone tossed to users. It is not as though they can't do these things, after all, all of these video orientated tools are included on their camcorders so it is not as though they don't know how, they just don't want to at all for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*

Then why make a video quality demo trying to draw attention to it's cinematic capabilities?


----------



## cosmopotter (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Tugela said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Khnnielsen said:
> ...



Personally, I'm not obsessed with the touch/swivel screen but I DO like it. If I had the option with or without it, I would choose WITH having owned a 70D. Low angle and high angle shooting are easier for both stills and video. The touch function for focusing video is excellent and it also makes choosing options in the menu a breeze. One other overlooked advantage is that you can close it to protect the screen in your bag or while it's out AND it cuts down on battery usage if it isn't constantly turned on.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: \*



Mitch.Conner said:


> Then why make a video quality demo trying to draw attention to it's cinematic capabilities?



So they can pretend it is a hybrid camera to lure in the gullible. They made similar videos with other still cameras as well. It is not like they are going to say "if you want to shoot video, buy a Sony or Panasonic", they have to do something to pay lip service to that market and hope the people who buy cameras are ignorant about such things (which is probably true 95% of the time).

Smoke + mirrors = sales


----------



## stein (Oct 16, 2014)

*Touch screen*

I bought a 100D for my 13 yrs daughter thinking it was a "toy" good enough, finding the video is a lot better than my 5DIII due to the touch screen. Watch the scene and put your finger to it and it shifts focus just in a sec.
This should have been a part of a new 7DII as well, or even better than the tiny 100D.
For us doing all on our own in field (video, sound, photos++) it could be a real help!
BUT no doubt 7DII is a great camera, it'll do the job for most of us.
Stein, Norway
http://tromsofoto.net


----------



## Tugela (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: \*

And btw, with respect to CR's OP, maybe Canon posted the video on Youtube on Oct 10, but in fact that particular video has been available on Youtube since mid September:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4s-QvnxpE0

For what it is worth, the resolution on that clip is not that great, so the 7D2 is going to have the same fuzziness that other Canon cameras have.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: \*



Tugela said:


> For what it is worth, the resolution on that clip is not that great, so the 7D2 is going to have the same fuzziness that *other Canon cameras have*.


If I understand, you are referring to all Canon cameras, right? Or if just some, please provide example. I just want to know.
I don't have good eyes in recognizing fuzziness.
I like my 1DX, so if it is as fuzzy as 1DX it will be a great camera for me. But I do understand, it is not for you.
Thanks,


----------



## Tugela (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: \*



Besisika said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth, the resolution on that clip is not that great, so the 7D2 is going to have the same fuzziness that *other Canon cameras have*.
> ...



The effective resolution on Canon prosumer camcorders in HD mode is around 800 lines. The consumer/prosumer DSLRs are considerably lower than that, and that is true for all Canon consumer models up to the 70D. I don't know specifically what the effective resolution in professional level cameras such as the 1DX is, it might be higher for those. The output from the 7D2 does not look to different from that from the 70D, both are unduly soft compared to competitor cameras.

It does not have to be that way of course, Panasonic prosumer camcorders have been getting close to true HD for some time now, and the newer Sony cameras, such as the RX10/100 series, are pretty close to true HD as well. I have an RX100M3. It blows pretty much all consumer Canon cameras, no matter which one, out of the water in terms of quality within the confines of the lens attached to the camera.

When you are paying thousands of dollars for a modern premium camera that has video as one of its selling points, it had damned well better be achieving an effective resolution in the 1000 line range, because there is no reason why it should not other than the manufacturer using obsolete technology in the thing.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: \*



Tugela said:


> When you are paying thousands of dollars for a modern premium camera that has video as one of its selling points, it had damned well better be achieving an effective resolution in the 1000 line range, because there is no reason why it should not other than the manufacturer using obsolete technology in the thing.



Magic Lantern RAW shows that they get pretty good res and a natural look off the sensor for video. Something goes wrong later on. Clean HDMI out to Ninja not looking crisp shows that it is not the video codec that ruins it.

Either:
1. DIGIC is very poor at image processing and produces a soft waxy look (not that they did not use DIGIC for Cxx line but a much older Canon DV chip from their camcorder line instead, so perhaps this is the reason?)

2. DIGIC is OK but marketing has them program it with very amateurish settings, low details, tons of DNR even at ISO100 especially in areas of shadow or low contrast

3. DIGIC is OK and they program it well, but marketing has them apply some Gaussian blur filter right before sending the result to the compression codec or to clean HDMI out

(there may be a trace of softness due to the read out method from the sensor, but it's nothing compared to later losses of detail and blobbing of noise)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: \*

It will be interesting to see what sort of video comes out of the new Canon RX100 clone. If it is not soft and waxy then it means DIGIC can do video well so long as marketing doesn't have the quality crippled or decides to use amateurish settings. If it is soft and waxy then it won't tell us much.

I mean it's (going back to Canon DSLR video now) not that bad and it looks better than most consumer camcorders used to deliver, but now, unless you shoot a 5D3 with ML RAW the details are a bit mushy feeling and the 'grain' not so natural. Using ML RAW it's quite a nice 1080p though.

Of the Canon DSLRs the 1DX is the only one that puts a bet better detail into things without using a hack.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: \*



Tugela said:


> The effective resolution on Canon prosumer camcorders in HD mode is around 800 lines. The consumer/prosumer DSLRs are considerably lower than that, and that is true for all Canon consumer models up to the 70D. I don't know specifically what the effective resolution in professional level cameras such as the 1DX is, it might be higher for those. The output from the 7D2 does not look to different from that from the 70D, both are unduly soft compared to competitor cameras.


Sounds good, thanks for the clarification.
I will rent one before buying if decide to go for it. My little nice wants one but I am hesitating as I haven't done much video on a crop sensor. She would use it in Africa so mainly day light.


----------

